# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Badania tarczycy z krwi i usg

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Ze względu na panujące w mojej rodzinie choroby tarczycy: niedoczynność jak i nadczynność zrobiłam badania hormonów tarczycowych oraz USG tarczycy. Powodem też jest obfitsze wypadanie włosów, zmęczenie,  bóle głowy .

Moje wyniki:
TSH: 1,87, rok temu było 2,56. (0,270 - 4,200)
FT3  6,15	pmol/l  (3,10	 - 6,80)
FT4	1,23	ng/dl  (0,93 - 1,70)
anty-TPO	     <5,00	IU/ml  (0,00 -34,00)
anty-TG     224,40	IU/ml  (0,00 - 115,00) 

USG tarczycy:
Tarczyca położona typowo o prawidłowej wielkości i echogeniczności. Unaczynienie miąższu prawidłowe. Zmian ogniskowych w gruczole nie stwierdza się. Okoliczne węzły chłonne niepowiększone.
PP : obj 4ml
PL : obj 3,2ml


Jak widać poza normę jest tylko anty-TG. Morfologię mam dobrą, wszystko w normie, OB też. Czy iść do endokrynologa z tymi wynikami czy nie ma konieczności? 
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.
Pozdrawiam.

----------

